# If YOU had 10k to invest...



## Guest121 (11 Sep 2007)

What would you invest it in?!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Assets.


----------



## Happy Girl (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Assets.


 
Clubman can you be a bit more specific. What type of assets?


----------



## bankrupt (11 Sep 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Clubman can you be a bit more specific. What type of assets?



Appreciating ones.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Correct.


----------



## kilomike (11 Sep 2007)

Thats very helpful


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

The original query is not up to much either. I might invest it in appreciating assets but another person might invest it in vibrating flanges. So what? Unless this is actually a _Shooting The Breeze _query?


----------



## bankrupt (11 Sep 2007)

I don't want to drag this conversation off topic but can you expand on the vibrating flanges?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

I'll _PM _you pictures of my private collection.


----------



## bankrupt (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I'll _PM _you pictures of my private collection.


----------



## kilomike (11 Sep 2007)

http://www.bulk-online.com/Forum/showthread.php?threadid=8956

Is Clubman losing the plot?


----------



## bankrupt (11 Sep 2007)

kilomike said:


> Is Clubman losing the plot?



No, the pictures were quite clear.


----------



## kilomike (11 Sep 2007)

Has the cat got Clubman's tongue?


----------



## Guest121 (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The original query is not up to much either. I might invest it in appreciating assets but another person might invest it in vibrating flanges. So what? Unless this is actually a _Shooting The Breeze _query?


 

I needed to be vague or you would have locked the thread!


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The original query is not up to much either. I might invest it in appreciating assets but another person might invest it in vibrating flanges. So what? Unless this is actually a _Shooting The Breeze _query?


 
Clubman, in my opinion I think to state "the original query is not up to much either" is unfair. I myself think it was a good query to pose and given that it had 273 views several other people did too. Yes perhaps it should have been posted in "shooting the breeze" but I think it unfair to belittle a query some poster has submitted while adhering to all the guidelines and rules.


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2007)

bobbysands81 said:


> What would you invest it in?!



I happen to have €20'000 worth of snake oil that I can sell to you at a 50% discount.


----------



## z109 (12 Sep 2007)

Bottles of Lidl gin and fags.
As the country's budget is likely to be in deficit at the end of the year, expect big hikes on booze and fags to make up the shortfall.
10 grand will get you 454 bottles of gin and 454 packets of fags (although you may want to alter the ratio somewhat).
With a likely increase (well, I say it's likely, if everyone else says it, it will come true) of 10% in price of each of them, you'll be quids in on 1 Jan 2008.


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Sep 2007)

to come back to the OP's Q ... a Graham Knuttel painting ( if there was any chance of getting one for 10K )


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> to come back to the OP's Q ... a Graham Knuttel painting ( if there was any chance of getting one for 10K )


 
Don't tell me this is Graham Knuttel himself creating market interest?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> I happen to have €20'000 worth of snake oil that I can sell to you at a 50% discount.


----------



## ci1 (13 Sep 2007)

I'd invest in nappies...

lots of babies = lots of nappies.
there has to be money made.


----------



## Kitten (16 Sep 2007)

Eugh, can't stand Grahame Knuttels "art" - too garish although it's popularity would make it a fair investment.

Had a funny incident with the man himself, we happened to be in the same company at a very small bar and he was introduced to me (by his wife) as Grahame Knuttel -_ the artist!_ Cringe or what? So I felt it necessary and if only to be polite to comment on his art. Unfortunately as I'm not a fan the conversation didn't last long, I was extremely gracious as was he. However, his wife tapped me on the shoulder and quietly said that _Grahame_ didn't like discussing his work when out on a Saturday night so I advised her not to introduce him as Grahame Knuttel _*the artist* _in future. She wasn't pleased. 

I had a great night.

Sorry off topic. 

Yes art is a good investment, as long as you like it.


----------



## Kitten (16 Sep 2007)

By the way is Lidl Gin good?


----------



## ninsaga (16 Sep 2007)

ci1 said:


> I'd invest in nappies...
> 
> lots of babies = lots of nappies.
> there has to be money made.



what a crappy idea......


----------



## Gordanus (16 Sep 2007)

he's only trying to p*ss you off.....


----------



## Sn@kebite (17 Sep 2007)

bobbysands81 said:


> What would you invest it in?!


A new Car! 

Anyway, I think the some responses are quite childish here because of the thread being posted in 'shooting the breeze' and the title doesn't sound like it's a serious question.
Have you tried here: [broken link removed] It's an american site so things may be different. 
But if you mean this as a proper question, I think you should try google first as it is more likely to take you seriously. 
Regards,
S.


----------

